# Connecticut NSP Snow Bids



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Received this in my email this morning, i figured some of you may still be looking for some work. the addresses and pricing are in the picture.

Good morning,

According to our records the sites indicated in this email may be within your service area. Attached you will find copies of the scopes of work indicating the service requirements for each client/account. Please assess in person any sites you are interested in and provide us with your pricing requirements to service the sites according to their scope of work. Please be advised that time is of the essence and sites will be awarded on a first come first serve basis. Please feel free to contact us with any questions. 
*
NOTICE- Mobile app usage is a requirement. Crews must use FAS mobile app to check in and out for all services. The only exception would be if a specific client requires the use of a separate 3rd party system (i.e. Verisae for Walgreens)*



*Exciting News!* We have released a *Verisae training video* that can be easily accessed here on our YouTube Channel!

*Thank you!*

*Ashley Bilgeshouse*

Account Manager

*Ferrandino & Son, INC.*

Tel: (866) 571 - 4609 EXT: 1004

Email: [email protected]


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Take em all.. rolling in dough


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I don’t want any of them.....


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I know the west haven location very well. 120 to plow and do the walks not in a million years it has three full sides like city block long walks. in the street plus all the walks around the building. I now know why it always a **** hole. We pick people up all the time who fall!!!!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah their pricing is ridiculous. The location in Hartford’s sidewalks are 28’ wide and go for 90’ and then around the corner. 190 to plow and shovel......


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I think we should start a thread that is totally devoted to posting the various NSP’s ridiculous prices. I got a bunch from Brightview the other day. The account manager seemed very desperate to lock down a vendor. I’m gonna see how long I can string him along for till I tell him to beat it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

That’s kind of why I made this thread, the people from Lowe’s and target are still emailing me..... it’s november first......


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is a status update in Ferrandinos quest for vendors the day after an 8" storm. They must look like such jack asses to there customers. I might have to go slip and fall tonight in one of there unserviced lots


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> View attachment 186277
> Here is a status update in Ferrandinos quest for vendors the day after an 8" storm. They must look like such jack asses to there customers. I might have to go slip and fall tonight in one of there unserviced lots


We got 3" yesterday and the Target next to my 28 acre strip mall is still looking for a vendor... They keep calling almost got a name your price...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So is the shortage of manpower resulting in fewer contractors resulting in the upcoming failure of the NSP model?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So is the shortage of manpower resulting in fewer contractors resulting in the upcoming failure of the NSP model?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes


Do you think they're running out of suckers to work for them?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you think they're running out of suckers to work for them?


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it Bob Evans night...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ferret-Dino is probably getting $9k Plus for the Walgreens store they are offering $4500 for...Its like I said a while back....Once they got the NSPs out of the Walmart’s up here...The pricing is up to a respectable level...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is it Bob Evans night...


No....Old Country Buffet ...Already home...We went at 3:30


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes


In all states???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In all states???


No


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> No....Old Country Buffet ...Already home...We went at 3:30


When is Golden Corral...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> When is Golden Corral...


After Synagogue


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So is the shortage of manpower resulting in fewer contractors resulting in the upcoming failure of the NSP model?


Need to start coming up with a replacement model for these corporations to turn too once the NSP model house of cards collapses


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Ferret-Dino is probably getting $9k Plus for the Walgreens store they are offering $4500 for...Its like I said a while back....Once they got the NSPs out of the Walmart's up here...The pricing is up to a respectable level...


50% +/- seems to be the magical number as a Chiraq company took over a seasonal I did for ten years at 34k and offered me 18k...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It do


Ajlawn1 said:


> 50% +/- seems to be the magical number as a Chiraq company took over a seasonal I did for ten years at 34k and offered me 18k...


It does seem to be the magic number....It might be less in Low Snow areas


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 50% +/- seems to be the magical number as a Chiraq company took over a seasonal I did for ten years at 34k and offered me 18k...


Merit would mark up my billable extras at 90% every time. The store manager and I would always compare prices of what I charged and what he would get billed for by them


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In all states???


One holdout is Florida,too many retired lowballers living in semi-poverty . I think they're the reason you don't see any interest in outsiders moving into that market. On a semi serious thought- I used to receive daily requests to bid, no that's not right, invitation to plow at their rates!( guaranteed failure to make profit) Kind of quiet lately,not sure why, haven't changed my online footprint. Maybe I lucked out and got on the "do not call list" Kind of miss wasting their time on phone, love playing all sorts of mind games with those clowns, I should have recorded them! No offense to the good ones, is that an echo?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Received this in my email this morning, i figured some of you may still be looking for some work. the addresses and pricing are in the picture.
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> ...


you know what these prices never cover?
The oodles of office time logging into everything of theirs that never works and tracking down every muntia to get all ducks in a row to get paid...

IT would cost $95 per site just to do the office billing!

If your office is set up and your "clerical efficiencies in order" you can roll with it and make money.

if you wear many hats and do your own billing or have a wife/office gal that "kinda" gets things done her own way?

Fugget-a-bowtit.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My Wife's Aunt runs one of four WalMarts here locally and she asked us to bid because they did away with NSP companies. This particular WalMArt is huge, sits right at the sweet spot for our snowbelt and is open 24/7. It's still a joke around here with pricing even with the NSP's out of the picture. Heard through the grapevine it was awarded at somewhere in the ballpark of high 40's low 50's. My guess was 5-6 tons of salt to cover most of the lot and a large loader with support truck would be in there for about 4-5 hours, I think we were somewhere around the high 70's/low 80's


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Brian Young said:


> My Wife's Aunt runs one of four WalMarts here locally and she asked us to bid because they did away with NSP companies. This particular WalMArt is huge, sits right at the sweet spot for our snowbelt and is open 24/7. It's still a joke around here with pricing even with the NSP's out of the picture. Heard through the grapevine it was awarded at somewhere in the ballpark of high 40's low 50's. My guess was 5-6 tons of salt to cover most of the lot and a large loader with support truck would be in there for about 4-5 hours, I think we were somewhere around the high 70's/low 80's


 That 40/50 price you're saying sounds like it's about right 
I don't know the exact size of your parking lot but that's sounding what I've heard around the snow belt for box store parking lots 
Of which we do several ourselves

70-80 would certainly be nice 
But it's not a bottom dollar or bust 
Maybe in lake effect land, but not on average


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> That 40/50 price you're saying sounds like it's about right
> I don't know the exact size of your parking lot but that's sounding what I've heard around the snow belt for box store parking lots
> Of which we do several ourselves
> 
> ...


Erie has a wee bit of lake effect.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Erie has a wee bit of lake effect.


NSPs are notorious for cookie cutter pricing

"Your parking lot at the North Pole is exactly the same size as the one in Tennessee, what do you mean it is going to cost double"

Several NSPs want to pay $200 a ton for salt applied... we can't even BUY a ton of salt for that.

Last year with the intense winter the east coast had i was watching the good deal of falling through a few of the NSPs had with their subs.
For whatever reason we were getting emails that weren't for our region.

The 40/50 definitively only covers "average" winter conditions


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

So I got an email from a NSP out of CT for one of the local Lowe's on a seasonal hybrid contract. Now mind you, approx 7 acres of pavement, plus salt plus sidewalks etc. Contract based on 24"-41", below they take money away, above they pay per inch. Actually not a bad deal from that perspective. OK now for the last where he tells me the price........what for it........take your guesses people.........ok ok $13,540. Yes you read that correctly, no need to get new prescription for your glasses $13,540. I didn't mean to burst out laughing, but you know....when you hear a joke that's what you do.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

ford550 said:


> So I got an email from a NSP out of CT for one of the local Lowe's on a seasonal hybrid contract. Now mind you, approx 7 acres of pavement, plus salt plus sidewalks etc. Contract based on 24"-41", below they take money away, above they pay per inch. Actually not a bad deal from that perspective. OK now for the last where he tells me the price........what for it........take your guesses people.........ok ok $13,540. Yes you read that correctly, no need to get new prescription for your glasses $13,540. I didn't mean to burst out laughing, but you know....when you hear a joke that's what you do.


I don't like the tahr money away snow fall thing

Oh wait you said PLUS salt ?
Meaning you get to bill extra fall salt, yes?

Your salt could be 15k
The push based on 24-41 inches 
So 32 on average ...
That's 15 2 inch pushes (ish) making it an $866 push

So do you get paid extra for salt and sidewalks (above the 13k) Or was that included?
The "plus" is confusing me


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That price was all inclusive. Salt/calcium/plow/shovel

And they required a loader w/pusher and a skid steer w/pusher to be left on site at all times.



tpendagast said:


> I don't like the tahr money away snow fall thing
> 
> Oh wait you said PLUS salt ?
> Meaning you get to bill extra fall salt, yes?
> ...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ford550 said:


> That price was all inclusive. Salt/calcium/plow/shovel
> 
> And they required a loader w/pusher and a skid steer w/pusher to be left on site at all times.


What I've noticed is those size lots in my area (Milford ct ) are being done by large excavation companies.Cherry Hill for example must own hundreds of loaders.They park them on lots,laid off workers come in and push for 4 hrs and they're done. Big 10yd+ salter hits all the lots, paying 57$ a ton for salt.Maybe they negotiate a higher price,these guys are doing 10mil$ + jobs year round,they got their costs figured to the penny.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

tpendagast said:


> That 40/50 price you're saying sounds like it's about right
> I don't know the exact size of your parking lot but that's sounding what I've heard around the snow belt for box store parking lots
> Of which we do several ourselves
> 
> ...


Sad thing is at my numbers 70-80k is reasonable, this lot is about 10-11 acres of plowing, typical islands everywhere, cart corrals everywhere and the side and back are loaded with loading docks, little cut in's everywhere and things to go around, hell, it even has it's own 2 lane road that's over a 1/4 mile long.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Kind of random but a couple of days ago at Target I saw 2 guys moving cart corrals while a guy came through with a push box...when my son asked what they were doing I just told him I dont know son.

By moving I mean pushing across the lot like the girls do with the goal at intermissions in hockey


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

leigh said:


> What I've noticed is those size lots in my area (Milford ct ) are being done by large excavation companies.Cherry Hill for example must own hundreds of loaders.They park them on lots,laid off workers come in and push for 4 hrs and they're done. Big 10yd+ salter hits all the lots, paying 57$ a ton for salt.Maybe they negotiate a higher price,these guys are doing 10mil$ + jobs year round,they got their costs figured to the penny.


You're right 
There are companies that go dirt cheap on the loader becaysd during the winter, they've got no where to park/put their iron... so putting them on a contract actually saves them money/solves a problem for them.

However 
Time is still time 
Their plow operator isn't going to be different than yours

So as a plow company (if you already own the equipment too) they're advantage isn't anything much

They're unlikely to get salt at a much better price than you either... unless you're a small guy.

Those types of jobs are best left for bigger companies that have all the right costs and efficiencies to make that work for them...

However all inclusive 13k for a 7 acre lot doesn't pencil out for anyone no matter how big or small you are.

Just to use fictious numbers

At $100 an hour let's say that's a 3 hour lot 
$300 push 
15 pushes is $4500
Plus sidewalks 4 man hours at $50 (in using round numbers to make things easy) is $200
Say 20 times is $4000
Then salt the parking lot 2 tons at $100 applied each times 20 is $4000
And that totals $12500 
Leaving about $1000 for ice melt on side walks: 20 visits with icemelt is $50 per visit 
If you use 5 bags that's $10 per bag applied

Or at least that's what numbers would look like to come out at $13,000

It's like $1,900 per acre for the entire season.

Even if you already owned the iron who's overhead etc was covered by the work you donin the summer 
Your fuel, labor and materials is still going to burn up more than this

Not to mention office time with all the damn pictures and emails these companies want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ford550 said:


> That price was all inclusive. Salt/calcium/plow/shovel
> 
> And they required a loader w/pusher and a skid steer w/pusher to be left on site at all times.


That's funny.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A loader and a skid both on a 7 acre lowes? For less than 14k? Wow.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's funny.


Isn't it. The funnier thing is back in the 2006-2008, I did the Lowe's. But back then the were contracted directly with us, no stupid NSP. This was back when each store manager had the discretion to hire who they wanted. Well we all know what's happened since then. Anyway, that same account was good for about $40,000. So I know how much it's worth.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> A loader and a skid both on a 7 acre lowes? For less than 14k? Wow.


Sometimes (this is sometimes) the way the NSPs are set up, the rep (we call them handlers... it's an inside joke) makes their money off how much they "save" (ie the difference from what they bid the contract for and what they can con a company to do it for) 
When you find one of these outrageous numbers , like this case... it's often an overzealous new "handler" that's doesn't know costs of anything thinking they can go in and make big money. 
He might have 40k to work with and is trying to get it done for 13k
We've had that experience on some lots before 
But it took years of negotiating and refusing before they realized what it realky cost to get the job done


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

ford550 said:


> Isn't it. The funnier thing is back in the 2006-2008, I did the Lowe's. But back then the were contracted directly with us, no stupid NSP. This was back when each store manager had the discretion to hire who they wanted. Well we all know what's happened since then. Anyway, that same account was good for about $40,000. So I know how much it's worth.


How much net was that for you back in 2008 tho?
Was that a fat cow or a lean one?


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> A loader and a skid both on a 7 acre lowes? For less than 14k? Wow.


Yes, the reason was the skid was a back up to the loader in case the loader broke down. Really the craziest thing I've ever seen with price and equipment required. I really hate when people tell me how to do my job.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

tpendagast said:


> How much net was that for you back in 2008 tho?
> Was that a fat cow or a lean one?


It was pretty good. I don't remember exactly as its been a decade. We only ever needed a skid steer with a 10' pusher and a F550 plow truck and salter.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

ford550 said:


> It was pretty good. I don't remember exactly as its been a decade. We only ever needed a skid steer with a 10' pusher and a F550 plow truck and salter.


The loader is required so they can con you into free pile stacking
You get that all the time
"Your loader is already there" so you can stack those piles higher when the customer complains about needing more parking for Christmas
Frequently you'll find the NSPs have "snow REMOVAL" (haulling off site) included in their number so when it's necessary it comes out of THEIR pocket not the customers, another reason they're holding so much of the parking lot value in reserve.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

In Connecticut one landscaper has 14 Walmart’s, he subs 11 of them out at around 45k. He deals direct with them, I’m not sure how he upped it off, he’s not very large


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Target in Newington they offered 21k

Lowe’s in Newington they offered 32k

My buddy did Lowe’s ten years ago in Newington for 70k.

We had our first storm the other day, the company hired to do target never plowed the road into the store, it’s still 2” of slush. Every year at target there’s a brand new doosan loader, with a UTV for walks. Salt and hauling is included. 21k.... doosan loader rental is 13500 for the winter.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Target in Newington they offered 21k
> 
> Lowe's in Newington they offered 32k
> 
> ...


What they offer and what they pay are 2 different numbers. Brightview offers the same lowball numbers every year but the sites go for 2-3x the offers.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

tpendagast said:


> You're right
> There are companies that go dirt cheap on the loader becaysd during the winter, they've got no where to park/put their iron... so putting them on a contract actually saves them money/solves a problem for them.
> 
> However
> ...


This last statement of taking pics, logging in, etc. is one of my pet peevs and is getting to be old! I had several calls this last 14" lake effect storm by the same company asking us if we could go back and take after pics lol. I was rude, to the point and said are you F'ing kidding me! Long pause as he sat in silence from a desk in Phoenix probably then said ooookay thank you.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What they offer and what they pay are 2 different numbers. Brightview offers the same lowball numbers every year but the sites go for 2-3x the offers.


Idk the target and Lowe's are across the street from each other. They tried to combo them to me for 50k. I held out and countered 75k. I never heard back.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Idk the target and Lowe's are across the street from each other. They tried to combo them to me for 50k. I held out and countered 75k. I never heard back.


That's how it works...they offer low numbers every year to see if there's a new sucker. If not, and the responses are similar to what they're paying, they just keep who they have unless there's issues.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Brian Young said:


> This last statement of taking pics, logging in, etc. is one of my pet peevs and is getting to be old! I had several calls this last 14" lake effect storm by the same company asking us if we could go back and take after pics lol. I was rude, to the point and said are you F'ing kidding me! Long pause as he sat in silence from a desk in Phoenix probably then said ooookay thank you.


No doubt 
It's getting old 
I've got one location everyone forgets to take pics of 
We have some non winter work that requires pics too (cell tower maintenance) 
I looked on my phone the other day and I have over 1,000 pics of basically nothing

If I'm even near one of these properties I pull into take pics and my family is like what are you taking pictures of?
Literally I don't even know.... random shots of the parking lot


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Target in Newington they offered 21k
> 
> Lowe's in Newington they offered 32k
> 
> ...


Well someone might have a deal or already own the loader.

Trouble with the 70k number for Lowe's is it was probably a bit rich 
Maybe a knee jerk reaction to sky high fuel costs back in 2008 
Problem comes when someone figures that out (70k is a rip off) and they go searching elsewhere. 
Who do they find?
Nationals 
Nationals do it for 58k and try to make 50% 
Other nationals get involved in a bidding war (because they know they've got lots of room to wiggle) 
And it gets down to 45k
The guy doing the "whoring out" to subs isn't the guy who negotiated the 500 stores to begin with and he's still trying to keep 50% 
And that's how you get 22k numbers down from 70.

58 is probably where it belongs
Charging 70 is what caused the customers to go looking in the first place.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

tpendagast said:


> Charging 70 is what caused the customers to go looking in the first place.


That may be the true. Another possibility is that the nationals, already involved with full property management have aggressively gone after the chain stores promising lower pricing due to their national exposure and proprietary , streamlined accounting software/platforms .It looks like a pot of gold revenue stream.They sell the advantage they have with their large labor pool of contractors( ). Chains can now drop in- house property management and farm it out . We often discuss pricing and the clerical/documentation, late pay(if ever) as negatives. Can you imagine whats going between the nationals themselves to gain clients! How many have gotten calls to bid the same property by multiple management companies. The problem I see is plowing isn't like other trades, electricians, hvac , cleaning ,landscaping ,plumbing, carpentry etc. There's so many variables that its impossible to stuff it in a neat little box. They sure do try though!


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

leigh said:


> That may be the true. Another possibility is that the nationals, already involved with full property management have aggressively gone after the chain stores promising lower pricing due to their national exposure and proprietary , streamlined accounting software/platforms .It looks like a pot of gold revenue stream.They sell the advantage they have with their large labor pool of contractors( ). Chains can now drop in- house property management and farm it out . We often discuss pricing and the clerical/documentation, late pay(if ever) as negatives. Can you imagine whats going between the nationals themselves to gain clients! How many have gotten calls to bid the same property by multiple management companies. The problem I see is plowing isn't like other trades, electricians, hvac , cleaning ,landscaping ,plumbing, carpentry etc. There's so many variables that its impossible to stuff it in a neat little box. They sure do try though!


I ajways get calls from DENTCO to bid properties I know they don't have because I already do them.

I've even tried explaining that to dentco multiple times 
Then they insist I give them pictures immediately because their "client is waiting"
No they aren't

Three or four times I've just gone straight to the client and gotten the work with in a week of dentco asking for a price the work is already completed

It got so lame I even told my contact dentco was asking for prices 
Can you do that work?
Yes
When?
Now 
Ok, go ahead and do it.

What they (dentco and others) want you to do is do their bidding FOR them because they don't have anyone in your area.

Then they'll try to shop your price by contacting other contractors in the area and ask if they can do it for less

I know this because more than once I've had nationals contact me looking to underbid my own price I ahead have them
They got their signals crossed and didn't realize I'm the source for the original price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> What they (dentco and others) want you to do is do their bidding FOR them because they don't have anyone in your area.


I learned my lesson after doing this once. Had to hurry up and get my estimate to them for landscape management, snowplowing, irrigation and parking lot sweeping in just a couple days. Then get a call a week later from another NSP with the same request.

I just tell them I don't work with NSP's anymore. When they do call, which isn't often\ever anymore.

That started with AGMG or whatever out of dreary Erie. Rich Arlington's wife's "company".


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I learned my lesson after doing this once. Had to hurry up and get my estimate to them for landscape management, snowplowing, irrigation and parking lot sweeping in just a couple days. Then get a call a week later from another NSP with the same request.
> 
> I just tell them I don't work with NSP's anymore. When they do call, which isn't often\ever anymore.
> 
> That started with AGMG or whatever out of dreary Erie. Rich Arlington's wife's "company".


We work for two and the relationship seems to work ok

I just get annoyed when they all ask for bids for the same property

"Call me back when you HAVE the contract"
Oh we do

NO you don't

Or just be honest and say XYZ is out to bid, we'd like your input on this

I wonder which one of them started the behavior they all seem to copy?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Its a merry go round with these companies, I think one of the earliest I dealt with was Genesis,the names change but the address stays the same! Did have one good company I did work for years ago, Universal Property services out of Ohio, did a Red Roof Inn, seasonal plow and salt only 4500$ for season, took an hour or so to plow, worked out to 400$ or so per storm. Don't know what happened to them, they didn't have contract the next year.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

tpendagast said:


> We work for two and the relationship seems to work ok
> 
> I just get annoyed when they all ask for bids for the same property
> 
> ...


Couldn't answer who, but they're like sharks that smell blood in the water, lemmings that will follow the leader off the cliff! Also seems like when employees leave one company they often go to work for a competitor. Creepy incestuous relationships.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

ive also noticed that ive had three NSP's call me this year all with different names all with the same phone number...... Even the people calling slip up with who they are calling from. its pretty funny.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> ive also noticed that ive had three NSP's call me this year all with different names all with the same phone number...... Even the people calling slip up with who they are calling from. its pretty funny.


REally?

Ok THAT I have not run into.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, it happened twice. 

Adnvacned property solutions would call for target/Lowes.

Then i forget the other name but ill find it would call from the same number for like KFC and Gas stations.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> yeah, it happened twice.
> 
> Adnvacned property solutions would call for target/Lowes.
> 
> Then i forget the other name but ill find it would call from the same number for like KFC and Gas stations.


Oh,

they werent calling for the same properties.

That might be a sub contractor service being hired to make calls on behalf of the contracting agency.
Similar to an answering service, but in reverse.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

ok, thats interesting, ive never heard of that.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What they offer and what they pay are 2 different numbers. Brightview offers the same lowball numbers every year but the sites go for 2-3x the offers.


Not always true, I just counter offered brighview last week for double there original offer and he responded they would be in the negative at my price, and I responded I would be in the negative at there price. They did come up a good 50-60% from there original offer though. I told him I don't do charity work anymore though


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> Sometimes (this is sometimes) the way the NSPs are set up, the rep (we call them handlers... it's an inside joke) makes their money off how much they "save" (ie the difference from what they bid the contract for and what they can con a company to do it for)
> When you find one of these outrageous numbers , like this case... it's often an overzealous new "handler" that's doesn't know costs of anything thinking they can go in and make big money.
> He might have 40k to work with and is trying to get it done for 13k
> We've had that experience on some lots before
> But it took years of negotiating and refusing before they realized what it realky cost to get the job done


One of the local regional "handlers" or as I call them "pimps" is a senior citizen age women who has the craziest riskiest business model I ever seen for snowplowing. Her business model is to acquire big box store seasonal accounts from NSP's and she turns around and subs every last bit of them out by the hour only. So she obviously does good in extremely light snowfall winters but I assume a heavy record breaking winter would financially ruin her. Which I hope it does because there is no need for accounts getting pimped out twice down the road


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> One of the local regional "handlers" or as I call them "pimps" is a senior citizen age women who has the craziest riskiest business model I ever seen for snowplowing. Her business model is to acquire big box store seasonal accounts from NSP's and she turns around and subs every last bit of them out by the hour only. So she obviously does good in extremely light snowfall winters but I assume a heavy record breaking winter would financially ruin her. Which I hope it does because there is no need for accounts getting pimped out twice down the road


Maybe she has snowfall insurance? 

No seriously, I'd need to run numbers but that might actually work.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Masssnowfighter said:


> One of the local regional "handlers" or as I call them "pimps" is a senior citizen age women who has the craziest riskiest business model I ever seen for snowplowing. Her business model is to acquire big box store seasonal accounts from NSP's and she turns around and subs every last bit of them out by the hour only. So she obviously does good in extremely light snowfall winters but I assume a heavy record breaking winter would financially ruin her. Which I hope it does because there is no need for accounts getting pimped out twice down the road


You don't have to know what your doing, you only have to be able to get the customer to think you know. In a bad winter, she will never pay all her subs.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> One of the local regional "handlers" or as I call them "pimps" is a senior citizen age women who has the craziest riskiest business model I ever seen for snowplowing. Her business model is to acquire big box store seasonal accounts from NSP's and she turns around and subs every last bit of them out by the hour only. So she obviously does good in extremely light snowfall winters but I assume a heavy record breaking winter would financially ruin her. Which I hope it does because there is no need for accounts getting pimped out twice down the road


 I think I met that lady at the craps table over at the Mohegan Sun,seemed like a nice little old lady,wondered why she was buying me drinks and asking questions about the snowplowing business !


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leigh said:


> I think I met that lady at the craps table over at the Mohegan Sun,seemed like a nice little old lady,wondered why she was buying me drinks and asking questions about the snowplowing business !


So she was buying you drinks at the craps table?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> You don't have to know what your doing, you only have to be able to get the customer to think you know. In a bad winter, she will never pay all her subs.


I know a couple guys who have worked for her in the past and they say towards the end of the season once the money starts getting tight she won't even allow them to go start plowing till there is like 6" and immediately knocks them off before they are done and tells them to come back after it stops snowing. I usually have to put my truck in 4 wheel drive 2 days after the storm when I visit the Home Depot she is responsible for


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> One of the local regional "handlers" or as I call them "pimps" is a senior citizen age women who has the craziest riskiest business model I ever seen for snowplowing. Her business model is to acquire big box store seasonal accounts from NSP's and she turns around and subs every last bit of them out by the hour only. So she obviously does good in extremely light snowfall winters but I assume a heavy record breaking winter would financially ruin her. Which I hope it does because there is no need for accounts getting pimped out twice down the road


Of the two NSPs we work with, at least one has contract stipulations that we cannot use subs on their properties... I'm ot sure about the other one, but I THINK theirs says it too


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> Of the two NSPs we work with, at least one has contract stipulations that we cannot use subs on their properties... I'm ot sure about the other one, but I THINK theirs says it too


That gives me an idea, we should start a paid membership website called "snowplowing direct" where if you want to be a member you gotta sign a oath that you will not sub out your work. We could market the website to the customer as a wholesale place to find a snowplowing vendor in there area with out the need for them to have to pay a scum sucking middleman. Membership dues can go towards advertising


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

leigh said:


> I think I met that lady at the craps table over at the Mohegan Sun,seemed like a nice little old lady,wondered why she was buying me drinks and asking questions about the snowplowing business !


Thought drinks were free if you were gambling.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Thought drinks were free if you were gambling.


I guess she wasn't buying them! Plying me with free drinks to loosen my lips and gain secret info on the inner workings of my plow empire,she had me at sloe gin fizz


----------



## Goodbros (Dec 9, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What they offer and what they pay are 2 different numbers. Brightview offers the same lowball numbers every year but the sites go for 2-3x the offers.


Hello,

Have you worked for Brightview before? Do they really pay seasonal contracts on the 10th of every month? We're supposed to be getting paid on the 10th and we haven't received a email saying anything has been processed. The onboarding was terrible and just last week the guy who responded to all of our questions left the company. I'm not getting anyone to answer my calls. Was there something beyond providing the direct deposit info required to receive payment. I'd appreciate any info you can give my email is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Goodbros said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you worked for Brightview before? Do they really pay seasonal contracts on the 10th of every month? We're supposed to be getting paid on the 10th and we haven't received a email saying anything has been processed. The onboarding was terrible and just last week the guy who responded to all of our questions left the company. I'm not getting anyone to answer my calls. Was there something beyond providing the direct deposit info required to receive payment. I'd appreciate any info you can give my email is [email protected]. Thanks.


I suggest you send notice to them that service has been suspended until payment has been rendered and then after getting that payment I would tell them due to this happening half of the remaining balance has to be paid otherwise your not working for them.

Unless you want to plow sites and not get paid.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Goodbros said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you worked for Brightview before? Do they really pay seasonal contracts on the 10th of every month? We're supposed to be getting paid on the 10th and we haven't received a email saying anything has been processed. The onboarding was terrible and just last week the guy who responded to all of our questions left the company. I'm not getting anyone to answer my calls. Was there something beyond providing the direct deposit info required to receive payment. I'd appreciate any info you can give my email is [email protected]. Thanks.


So have you been paid yet? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Goodbros said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you worked for Brightview before? Do they really pay seasonal contracts on the 10th of every month? We're supposed to be getting paid on the 10th and we haven't received a email saying anything has been processed. The onboarding was terrible and just last week the guy who responded to all of our questions left the company. I'm not getting anyone to answer my calls. Was there something beyond providing the direct deposit info required to receive payment. I'd appreciate any info you can give my email is [email protected]. Thanks.


My checks are coming like clockwork.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Here we go, 2 days before Christmas and Fernandino is still in search of the illusive snow plowing vendor. They might have a better shot at finding Sasquatch or a yeti then finding someone to bite on those prices this late into the season


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

My reply to Mr. Henry


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> My reply to Mr. Henry
> View attachment 187893


This reminds me of the recent Dentco fiasco. Some newbie there CCed a couple hundred vendors when he should have BCCed them. Quite a few responded with emails that I cant repost which led to an email from the president apologizing and a bunch of B.S.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy smoke, I actually got a reply. It sounds sincere, maybe I should start working with them again?? Working directly with the customers is overrated anyways, I need to go back to the sublife


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

to the OP, just out of curiosity, not that i want any high risk, penny on the dollar type of work, but how do you even come into contact with NSP companies? I honestly just want an in, in any way possible with local management companies, but i havent been able to get far with either. If you want to message me to keep from derailing the thread thats fine also


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

pipelayer said:


> to the OP, just out of curiosity, not that i want any high risk, penny on the dollar type of work, but how do you even come into contact with NSP companies? I honestly just want an in, in any way possible with local management companies, but i havent been able to get far with either. If you want to message me to keep from derailing the thread thats fine also


Just from observing comments on here, it looks like they usually reach out to companies.

Honestly, if you want work like that, I would just cold call and see if they have any available work. Just don't work for peanuts like they want you too. These NSPs are making a killing off getting people to do all the work and take all risks for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> to the OP, just out of curiosity, not that i want any high risk, penny on the dollar type of work, but how do you even come into contact with NSP companies? I honestly just want an in, in any way possible with local management companies, but i havent been able to get far with either. If you want to message me to keep from derailing the thread thats fine also


I'm surprised you never been contacted by one. Make sure you got a good cushion so you will be able to put up with there shenanigans, Meaning late payment, excuses you did not do the paper work right etc.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Check their websites, I'm sure there is contact info there.


----------

